# Formular mit HTML



## OffizierDoofy (4. August 2004)

Moin Leute,

ich brauch mal eure Hilfe da ich mich mit Webprogrammierung eher weniger auskenne.

Also ich wollte ein Formular in eine Seite integrieren dass ein par Daten abfrägt und anschließend mir per eMail zukommen lässt.


```
<html>
<head>
</head>
<body>
<form action="mailto:meine-email@anbieter.de"
method=post enctype="text/plain">
  <p align="center">&nbsp;</p>
  <div align="center">
    <table width="30%" border="0" align="center">
      <tr> 
        <td width="30%"><div align="left">Name</div></td>
        <td width="70%"> <div align="center"> 
            <input name="Name2" size=20 maxlenght=50 value="Name">
          </div></td>
      </tr>
      <tr> 
        <td><div align="left">Vorname</div></td>
        <td> <div align="center"> 
            <input name="Vorname2" size=20 maxlenght=50 value="Vorname">
          </div></td>
      </tr>
      <tr> 
        <td><div align="left">Straße</div></td>
        <td> <div align="center"> 
            <input name="Stra&szlig;e2" size=20 maxlenght=50 value="Straße u. Hausnummer">
          </div></td>
      </tr>
      <tr> 
        <td><div align="left">PLZ/Ort</div></td>
        <td> <div align="center"> 
            <input name="PLZ/Ort3" size=20 maxlenght=50 value="PLZ u. Ort">
          </div></td>
      </tr>
      <tr> 
        <td><div align="left">Telefon</div></td>
        <td> <div align="center"> 
            <input name="Telefonnummer2" size=20 maxlenght=20 value="Telefonnummer">
          </div></td>
      </tr>
      <tr> 
        <td><div align="left">eMail</div></td>
        <td> <div align="center"> 
            <input name="eMail2" size=20 maxlenght=40 value="eMail-Adresse">
          </div></td>
      </tr>
    </table>
  </div>
  <p align="center">&nbsp;</p>
  <p align="center"><br>
    <input type=submit value="Abschicken"></input>
    </p>
</form>


</body>
</html>
```

1.)Ich bin damit eigentlich auch zufrieden, nur stört es mich dass wenn ich auf "abschicken" gehe das Standard eMail Programm geöffnet wird .
Ich will dass die eMail dann mit bestätigen des "Abschicken Buttons" direkt an mich gesendet wird ohne das ein Programm geöffnet wird. 
2.)Wie bekomm bekomm ich hin dass wenn man dann auf Abschicken geklickt hat sich eine neue Seite öffnet ? Den Button einfach als Hyperlink definieren ?
3.)Ist es auch möglich dass wenn man in die Felder klickt der Inhalt verschwindet ?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen - und schoneinmal DANKE im voraus !

MfG Doofy


----------



## annerl (4. August 2004)

1)
	
	
	



```
<FORM name="Frm" action="" method="POST">
<input type=hidden name="recipient" value="deine@emailadresse.de">
```

2)das geht mit einem javascript (openWindow) 
bei dem button fügst du ein onClick="" ein und verweist auf das script


----------



## Night Vision Worker (4. August 2004)

..um den Inhalt deiner "Value" Angabe im Input zu löschen, könntest du folgendes kleines JavaScript verwenden:


```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
<!-- //
function SelText(input)
{
	if (input.value == "Ihre E-Mailadresse" || "Name" || "Firma" || "Strasse, Hnr." || "PLZ, Ort")
	{
    	input.value = "";    
	}
}
// -->
</script
```

In den Input-Tag mußt du dann nurnoch die function einbauen und per "onclick" aufrufen!

Beispiel:

```
<input name="name" type="text" value="Name" size="23" maxlength="50" onclick="SelText(this);">
```

Und wie du die Eingabe überprüfen kannst, hatte ich neulich schonmal hier gepostet: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials166569.html

Die E-Mail verschickst du am besten per PHP. Es reicht eigentlich folgenden Code als xyz.php zu speichern und diesen beim versenden aufzurufen:


```
<? 
mail("p.eschwe@architekturillustrationen-berlin.de", "Neue Nachricht", "Hallo! \n Hier ist ein neuer Bericht von ".$_POST['name']." e-mail ".$_POST['mail']." \n Nachricht \n ".$_POST['message']." \n \n greetz, Automailer. \n");
include("transfer_complete.txt");
?>
```

include("transfer_complete.txt"); könnte dann zum Beispiel eine Nachschaltseite sein, wie "Ihre Nachricht wurde versand. Vielen Dank.. blabla"..

..und das nächste Mal zuerst mit der Suche suchen - dann klappt's noch schneller mit dem Nachbarn! ^^


----------



## OffizierDoofy (4. August 2004)

Ich versteh das noch nicht so ganz.
Könnte mir jemand das Formular mit PHP machen
(wie Ihr wisst hab ichs nicht so am Hut mit der Webprogrammierung )  

Danke !


----------



## OffizierDoofy (5. August 2004)

Wie bekomm ich einen unsichtbaren Counter auf die Seite
der bei jedem Aufruf der Seite auf eine Textdatei zugreift und
ihren Wert immer um 1 erhöht ?

Kennt jemand zufällig ein gutes Tutorial für Formulare ?

MFG
OD


----------



## shutdown (5. August 2004)

der PHP-Befehl für emails:

mail("addressat", "headline", "text", "header");

for further information please try: http://www.selfphp.de


----------

